#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-11
<Andres_> buenas
<Andres_> buenas
<andresegeal> buenas
<andresegeal> necesito ayuda
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-13
<ABASAC1007> buenas noches, alguien puede ayudarme
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-15
<Guest23761> hola buenos diass?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-10
<alxcrdn> hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<alxcrdn> tengo instalao y configurado mi ubuntu 12.04
<alxcrdn> deseo instalar esa misma configuracion en mi equipo de mesa como hago
<alxcrdn> es decir programas instalados, temas etc
<alxcrdn> como una imagen de mi sistema y luego instalarla en mi pc de excritorio
<alxcrdn> gracias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-11
<FernandoGiraldo> presente
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-12
<joscero> hola a todos
<joscero> quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar
<joscero> quiero instalar ubunto en mi laptop
<meropachanguero> Hi
<meropachanguero> Hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-13
<illions> hi
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-15
<braybaut_> buenas noches
<javier_> alguien disponible para una ayudita?
<javier_> @ubuntu-co-bot estas ocupado?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-07-14
<Guest73891> que eventos se realizaran en barranquilla?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-07-06
<jcqr123> noches
<jcqr123> quien anda por hay ya
<BartOC3> Buenas noches jcqr123
<SergioMeneses> jcqr123: BartOC3 como vamos?
<jcqr123> bien bien
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses: buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> jcqr123: BartOC3 bien bien ... domingo suave en la oficina hoy, gracias 4 de Julio :)
<BartOC3> ome eso esta bien SergioMeneses, yo ando descansando..
<jcqr123> primera llamada a brayan fallida
<Fori> SergioMeneses: BartOC3 no hay quorum
<jcqr123> segundo intento
<jcqr123> fallido
<SergioMeneses> jcqr123: Fori BartOC3 calmados
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses: ok
<jcqr123> ok
<SergioMeneses> jcqr123: BartOC3 Fori nada de Brayan o Oscar?
<jcqr123> brayan no contesta
<BartOC3> nada SergioMeneses
<jcqr123> ya le marco a oscar a ver
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3: por hay vi que ud envio una postulacion al concilio
<SergioMeneses> me gustaria saber que paso con Cristian
<jcqr123> que oscar ya se conecta
<jcqr123> falta brayan
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  si señor asi es
<SergioMeneses> bien bien
<SergioMeneses> aunque les cogio el tarde
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<oscarprieto>  Hola buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> saludos oscarprieto
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<oscarprieto> bien SergioMeneses  pero algo mal con un tema del flisol la galeria grafica de la camara profesional fallo la sd
<oscarprieto> no se si saco la mano o que sucedio
<oscarprieto> pero sale un error muy extraño por eso no he realizado el tema del informe del evento :(
<SergioMeneses> oscarprieto: fresco, si he visto unas fotos por ahi pero toca hacer el album propio en picasa y compartirlas desde alli
<SergioMeneses> como siempre se hacia
<oscarprieto> si SergioMeneses  es qeu ese es el ideal de siempre y mis fotos estaban muy tesas :( sobretodo las de cuando el stan estaba lleno
<jcqr123> ha probado photo rec o algo asi ??
<SergioMeneses> oscarprieto: por consola no las puede bajar?
<SergioMeneses> que error bota?
<oscarprieto> jcqr123:   estoy intentando conectarla a el pc y hacer eso de photo rec
<oscarprieto> pero es qeu pide formato de una sola vez :S
<jcqr123> formateela y le corre el photo rec
<jcqr123> con el riesgo de no recuperar nada
<jcqr123> lol
<oscarprieto> bueno pero eso es aparte quien falta para la reu?
<jcqr123> brayan
<oscarprieto> brayn debe estar en el tin tin tin del ton ton ton por el tun trun tun por que no contesta
<SergioMeneses> oscarprieto: brayan
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> bueno de momento queria era saber lo de las elecciones del concilio
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3: se volvio a postular
<SergioMeneses> pero escuche algo de Cristian
<SergioMeneses> oscarprieto: ud sabe algo de eso?
<Fori> oscarprieto: llame a brayan
<oscarprieto> nada SergioMeneses
<oscarprieto> Fori:  ya lo llame por eso digo el comentario
<BartOC3> Si SergioMeneses me volvi a postular
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3: excelente
<Fori> que bien
<jcqr123> ya le he marcado como 10 veces a brayan
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio entonces por brayan
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos es mover lo de las elecciones
<SergioMeneses> y pues el reporte del flisol
<SergioMeneses> oscarprieto: ayudenos a contactar a brayan en estos dias y q hable con cristian
<oscarprieto> jejej ok
<oscarprieto> SergioMeneses:
<SergioMeneses> listo eso seria de mi parte
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3: Fori jcqr123 oscarprieto algo q agregar?
<jcqr123> de mi parte nada
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses: poner fecha a las votaciones y elegir a los miembros
<BartOC3> opino que eso debe quedar listo esta semana
<oscarprieto> que pena pero me perdi del tema los temas son 1. concretar el llamado a elecciones y que mas?
<SergioMeneses> la verdad no hay agenda
<SergioMeneses> yo le comente lo del stand, toca que cuadre con Lina para lo del material
<SergioMeneses> agregamos eso al reporte
<Fori> andresmujica: ola k ase
<SergioMeneses> eso seria lo mas importante para esta semana
<SergioMeneses> tambien voy a pasarles una informacion por la lista a ver si la publicamos en el sitio web
<BartOC3> perfecto SergioMeneses
<oscarprieto> ok SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3: oscarprieto algo que quieran agregAR DEL FLISOL?
<oscarprieto> linaporras no esta y queria hablar de un tema con ella pero no se puede si no esta
<oscarprieto> el tema es general del flisol SergioMeneses y trataba de un tema de organizacion
<Fori> Se viene el SFD
<Fori> hay que estimular
<Fori> su promocion y difusion
<Fori> por que cada vez la participaciond  euco esta mas baja
<oscarprieto> Pregunta GENERAL  del llamado a participar jcqr123  cuantos han levantado la mano ?
<BartOC3> Fori: yo ayudo desde ctg.... si quieren
<jcqr123> hasta el momento como 3 personas
<jcqr123> aparte de forigua cano brayan y yo
<SergioMeneses> bien
<SergioMeneses> debemos inventar algo entonces
<SergioMeneses> cuando es el SFD?
<jcqr123> en septiembre
<oscarprieto> seria muy teso por que aun estarian las u y los institutos pero jcqr123 eso tambien es un OT a nuestra reu
<SergioMeneses> no lo veo como un ot
<SergioMeneses> es algo bueno
<SergioMeneses> debemos tener participacion en lo que podamos colaborar
<BartOC3> jcqr123:  cuente conmigo para el sfd
<SergioMeneses> ademas Bogota es una muy buena plaza para eventos y debemos volver a generar comunidad en torno a ellos
<jcqr123> es una oprtunidad mas para dar a conocer mas la comunidad
<BartOC3> Hablando de eso quiero traer un tema a la mesa
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3: bien pueda
<BartOC3> UbuCon Colombia 2015, realizarla en bogota este año de aniversario de ubuntu colombia
<oscarprieto> MMMM BartOC3 yo opino que bogotá deberia hacer eventos mas dinamicos osea que el proximo de aca he pensado como un release party (que estan bien olvidados)
<oscarprieto> realizando un Paintball o una tarde de bolos
<BartOC3> oscarprieto:  eso cabria en la ubucon.. lo vendria mas acorde... con la ubucon se puede reunir toda la comunidad y seria un evento de la comunidad para la comunidad...
<BartOC3> Que sea un evento propio de uco
<SergioMeneses> si estoy de acuerdo con una ubucon
<SergioMeneses> aunque la logistica es grande
<SergioMeneses> y no se como estemos en Bogota para eso... tocaria preguntar pero ya
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  asi es ... que opinan Fori jcqr123 oscarprieto
<jcqr123> hay que empezar a revisar sitio logistica y de mas
<jcqr123> pero la idea me suena
<BartOC3> Como dato la ultima ubucon Colombia se realizo en el 2008
<jcqr123> el sitio por ejemplo cano nos puede ayudar a conseguirlo
<oscarprieto> como asi y la de cartagena que fue ?
<BartOC3> oscarprieto:  la que ctg, fue UbuCon Latinoamerica
<BartOC3> UbuCon Colombia como tal solo se ha realizado una sola vez
<oscarprieto> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa BartOC3  osea esa era general latinoamerica
<BartOC3> asi es oscarprieto...
<oscarprieto> ok ok no sabia BartOC3 :D
<BartOC3> la ubucon Colombia seria netamente de UCO, y para hablar de los proyectos y referentes a ubuntu en colombia y demas... temas
<SergioMeneses> seria bueno de aniversario
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje toca organizar bien la casa entonces para ese dia
<BartOC3> jcqr123:  de una hablemos con el profe cano
<BartOC3> asi es SergioMeneses
<jcqr123> esta semana hablo con cano
<jcqr123> que fecha tentativa tendriamos
<SergioMeneses> bueno la fecha sino estoy mal es en Octubre
<SergioMeneses> pero no recuerdo bien el dia
<SergioMeneses> eso debe andar en algun lugar de la wiki o el sitio web supongo
<BartOC3> el año pasado se realizo el 10 de diciembre...:s
<SergioMeneses>  BartOC3 si pero esa no es la fecha
<SergioMeneses> seria bueno en Noviembre
<SergioMeneses> q los pasajes no estan tan caros para la gente que nos quiera visitarnos
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  hay un regero de fecha en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> si toca revisar bien eso
<SergioMeneses> yo diria que iniciemos un hilo para ir discutiendo eso si les parece
<BartOC3> Noviembre 25 de 2005
<SergioMeneses> de momento podemos ir contactando a Cano para la logistica del lugar
<BartOC3> perfecto SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> Si quieren yo envio el correo
<SergioMeneses> esperemos primero y que jcqr123 hable con Cano
<SergioMeneses> manejemoslo primero de manera interna
<jcqr123> ok mañana hablo con el man
<BartOC3> ok SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> jcqr123: BartOC3 oscarprieto Fori perfecto entonces
<SergioMeneses> asi quedamos
<jcqr123> asi quedamos entonces
<SergioMeneses> algo mas?
<oscarprieto> por hoy hasta aca creo yo no tengo mas que decir
<BartOC3> Pregunta se va hacer alguna modificacion a la web de uco
<BartOC3> ?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3: la idea es un template nuevo y m,ejores contenidos
<SergioMeneses> porque esa vaina es muy fea
<SergioMeneses> yo me hablo con jhosman en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> para empezar a mover eso legalmente
<oscarprieto> esooo SergioMeneses  qeu bueno eso
<SergioMeneses> si si
<SergioMeneses> yo ando ya migrando los  modelos y voy a ver que podemos hacer sin que sea algo traumatico
<SergioMeneses> de paso nos quitamos eso de las actualizaciones del drupal
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<BartOC3> excelente SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bueno jcqr123 oscarprieto Fori BartOC3 sino hay nada mas , podemos seguir entonces por email
<jcqr123> ok
<oscarprieto> chaouu SergioMeneses
<oscarprieto> buena noche a los demas
<BartOC3> ok
<jcqr123> buena noche
<jcqr123> que descansen
